

The license of Microsoft's Portable Class Libraries - earlz
http://www.nuget.org/packages/Microsoft.Bcl.Immutable

======
earlz
Direct link (RTF):
[http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=313707](http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=313707)

Some gems in there:

BACKUP COPY. You may make one backup copy of the software. You may use it only
to reinstall the software.

DOCUMENTATION. Any person that has valid access to your computer or internal
network may copy and use the documentation for your internal, reference
purposes.

You may not: ... distribute Distributable Code to run on a platform other than
the Windows platform;

